# Does anyone feed 'Honey B Healthy' ?



## Blossom (Nov 29, 2008)

I was reading where 'Honey B Healthy' keeps bees healthier when they need to be fed and I wondered if anyone here uses it and what you think of it? Thanks.


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*I mix it in my syrup*

I find the bees take more of the syrup than when I feed it straight. I have no data yet on the other clains for HBH. Hope that helps you. -Danno


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

I use it rarely when I want the bees to discover and consume syrup quickly. However, that has to be used carefully because the other hives can find it more quickly too :doh: and that can trigger robbing.

I use it mostly when requeening or combining hives, spray the bees down down with HBH syrup and that will hid some of the pheremone smell differences.

Rick


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I've used it in the past, but no longer. Not because it was a problem but just because I didn't think it was necessary.


----------



## vajerzy (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm going to try it this spring with some hives and nucs that I want to raise- experiment a little.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Blossom said:


> I was reading where 'Honey B Healthy' keeps bees healthier


It is a lot of marketing hype. It does speed up syrup consumption. It works well when doing open feeding. Tried to feed some HFC and the girls didn't touch it until HBH was added. Lemongrass oil would have worked just as well and cheaper.


----------



## pmarrin (Dec 3, 2007)

*swarms*

i find honey b healthy mixed into cane sugar water is a great attractant for swarms when i spray down the inside of the hive i want the bees to move into


----------



## bee target (Jul 5, 2006)

*feeding*

(Lemongrass oil would have worked just as well and cheaper)


can you explian a little more on this one!!!...


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

bee target said:


> (Lemongrass oil would have worked just as well and cheaper)
> can you explian a little more on this one!!!...


Ingredients listed are based on the order of their weight. Look at the ingredient listing for Honey-B-Healthy:
Sucrose
Water 
Spearmint Oil
Lemongrass Oil
Lecithin
Sodium Lauryl Sulfate

The two main ingredients are sugar and water which are not needed. Those ingredients only add bulk. Spearmint oil is where in the past they claim health benefits, and even then they say they have no hard science. Lemongrass oil was added so the bees would take the spearmint oil which they don't seem to like according to some of their past statements. Lecithin is a natural emulsifier usually made from soy that allows the oil to mix with the water better. Sodium Lauryl Sulfate is a surfactants, the stuff that causes soap to foam, allows oil and water to mix a bit easier and thickening agent. Yes it is the same thing that is in your shampoo bottle but it is also in your toothpaste.

A 16 oz bottle of HBH is $25.95 from Glory Bee or $1.62 per fluid ounce. From http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/lemongrass-essential-oil-p-286.html you can purchase 16.6 oz ,which I computed as 19 fl oz, for $27.27 or $1.43 per fluid ounce. Now if you assume HBH is 50% oil then the your home brew price drops to 75 cents per fluid ounce.

A pound of Lecithin will run you around $10 but you really don't need that much.

Here is a recipe that Brent Bean uses and look how much lemongrass oil is in his feed:
5 cups water
2 ½ pounds of sugar
1/8 teaspoon lecithin granules (used as an emulsifier)
15 drops spearmint oil
15 drops lemongrass oil
Bring the water to a boil and integrate the sugar until dissolved. Once the sugar is dissolved remove the mixture from the heat and quickly add the lecithin and the essential oils. Stir until everything is evenly distributed. This solution should have a strong scent and not be left open around bees. Cool before using.

On you plus side if you buy the oil, you can make lemon scented candles and a nice massage oil to use on your honey of a wife/girlfriend.  Now that is what I call a value added!


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

*Hbh*

I agree with ScadsOBees, I do notice the bees seem to be more active and energetic,but don't know about the health claims? Like ScadsOBees said, it can start a robbing frenzy, especially if you use a entrance feeder. Jack


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Something to add to Magnet-mans post. This recipe is for a concentrate solution I use about two tablespoons of this mixture per gallon of sugar syrup. I store the concentrate in the refrigerator 
I use my homemade HBH in spring and fall it also keeps the syrup form developing mold. For the cost of the ingredients listed was around 25 bucks and it will be enough to make hundreds of gallons of syrup.


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

Like Brent said, one of the mixture's best uses is to retard mold. I usually mix up 2-3 five gallon buckets at a time. Nothing worse than making prison wine out of $20 worth of sugar and wasted time.


----------

